# Mohs sidecar grows up



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 8, 2021)

I know I'm gonna hate myself when this is done because I have a general rule "No trikes, No tandems" mainly because they are such a pain to store and take up so much room. And this is going to be a worse space hog than either of those. But!!! This was just down the road about an hour and to cool to pass up.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 8, 2021)

Biggest problem and almost a deal breaker was it is set up for a 24" bike.  But with a little thought and measurements I determined that the car box was the same size as their 26" version so a wheel and fender swap would take care of most of the problem. The original wheel had a Schwinn 24" S7 rim laced to the special hub with heavy gauge spokes. As luck would have it I just happened to have an orphan repop 26" Schwinn S2 rear wheel in my stash of "might need sometime in the future" pile. And for whatever reason it also has heavy gauge spokes. So first job was de-lace, re-lace and true.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 8, 2021)

The sidecar seems to be original paint and pinstriping matches an old Mohs ad picture I found. Even though the paint has a good deal of chips and scratches I plan to leave it that way at least for now, and attach it to a black & white Monark Firestone I have with about the same patina. So, next job is to test fit and modify the frame, so off with the body.

.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 8, 2021)

That be fun to cruise around with, Now you just need a Mohs engine kit!


----------



## MNLonnie (Feb 8, 2021)

Very cool. Pretty hard to pass up.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 8, 2021)

That is very cool. If the price was right, I don't think many of us would pass it up either. It looks like a fun project.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 8, 2021)

Mr/ Mohs was a very interesting character in Madison.  Look him up or buy his book, The Amazing Mr. Mohs:





						The Amazing Mr. Mohs: Mohs, Bruce Baldwin: 9780931279003: Amazon.com: Books
					

The Amazing Mr. Mohs [Mohs, Bruce Baldwin] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Amazing Mr. Mohs



					www.amazon.com


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 9, 2021)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Mr/ Mohs was a very interesting character in Madison. Look him up or buy his book, The Amazing Mr. Mohs:



Yes, from what I have read so far the sidecar was just one of his many creations. His Whizzer style motorbikes were also pretty cool. Some of his car designs I'm still not so sure about. Ha!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 9, 2021)

The frame had a small crack in one of the welds that needed re-welded, then a little new black paint (not easy when it's only 7* out).  I originally thought I'd have to cut and weld in a 3" extension to the upper support bar which should attach to the seat post clamp. But when doing the mock up it was obvious an easier solution was to just mount it to the rear frame tube with a modified seat clamp.  This option will only work on a Monark bike or other bike with a similar style frame. Next, reattach the body, and find a 26" fender.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 9, 2021)

Very cool! The pup seems not too impressed though. Maybe when he gets to go for a ride with his head in the breeze he'll become a fan.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

@10~18kustoms If I told you that's Blasphemous & Sooo Wrong would you send both of them to me? Lol. Would look so killer with a 3rd fender matching the bike!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 9, 2021)

videoranger said:


> Very cool! The pup seems not too impressed though. Maybe when he gets to go for a ride with his head in the breeze he'll become a fan.



Yep, He will probably be the first to get a ride!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 9, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> @10~18kustoms If I told you that's Blasphemous & Sooo Wrong would you send both of them to me? Lol. Would look so killer with a 3rd fender matching the bike!



That's the plan. I have a few Monark Rocket fenders in my stash pile.  The problem is going to be paint matching one. Probably not going to be possible for a while with the sub zero temps we are getting for the next week or more.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> That's the plan. I have a few Monark Rocket fenders in my stash pile.  The problem is going to be paint matching one. Probably not going to be possible for a while with the sub zero temps we are getting for the next week or more.



Atta Plan Man. I know how the cold weather jus' seems to kill a Good Bit of the "I could do this" but it's just too damn cold or it will be wasted efforts if the paint doesn't cure etc


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 10, 2021)

The body is back on, its basically a 26" roller now. Fender and new windshield are up next.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 13, 2021)

I see Eric got a hold of you too!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 13, 2021)

Replaced the broken plexiglass with some Lexan, and got the fender painted and pinstriped. (not an easy task with zero temps out and no heated paint booth) Mocked up with Monark fender accessories.  Final fender installation tomorrow











.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 14, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Replaced the broken plexiglass with some Lexan, and got the fender painted and pinstriped. (not an easy task with zero temps out and no heated paint booth) Mocked up with Monark fender accessories.  Final fender installation tomorrowView attachment 1357322
> 
> View attachment 1357323
> 
> ...



That Rocket emblem looks right at home there lined up with the pin stripes on the side car!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 14, 2021)

Finished up the fender mounting today. Pretty much done and ready to ride. But now I'm not sure if it will fit out the shop door. Oh well. Won't be the first time I've built something in the small heated part of the shop that had to be taken back apart to get it out!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 14, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Finished up the fender mounting today. Pretty much done and ready to ride. But now I'm not sure if it will fit out the shop door. Oh well. Won't be the first time I've built something in the small heated part of the shop that had to be taken back apart to get it out!
> 
> View attachment 1358133
> 
> View attachment 1358134



At least it's an easy disconnect from the Monark. Could be worse; I once widened a door frame to fit in a double reclining sofa = back when they didn't come apart! I would have skill sawed it in half if I had to move it when I left the house


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2021)

I use to own this one.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 15, 2021)

I think they look pretty cool & I'd like to know how they affect riding? I have about an 80+ lb pitbull I'd like to ride around so maybe he'll stop trying to eat my bikes when riding


----------



## Gpdakota (Oct 16, 2021)

M


catfish said:


> I use to own this one.
> 
> View attachment 1358153



hey catfish. Was that a Mohs?


----------



## Gpdakota (Oct 16, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Replaced the broken plexiglass with some Lexan, and got the fender painted and pinstriped. (not an easy task with zero temps out and no heated paint booth) Mocked up with Monark fender accessories.  Final fender installation tomorrowView attachment 1357322
> 
> View attachment 1357323
> 
> ...



Wow. You did a great job on that sidecar. If you ever get tired of it taking up room let me know. I have a Mohs sitting here just waiting for one of those.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Oct 16, 2021)

Gpdakota said:


> Wow. You did a great job on that sidecar. If you ever get tired of it taking up room let me know. I have a Mohs sitting here just waiting for one of those.



Dang, that would be cool to pair them up but I already sold it at the Leadsled Car & Bicycle show a few months back!


----------

